
The idea of “cultural appropriation” is a silly, harmful concept. Bin it - scop
https://www.economist.com/blogs/openfuture/2018/05/open-ideas
======
CrystalLangUser
The title of this should really be the tagline of the linked article: The idea
of “cultural appropriation” is a silly, harmful concept. Bin it

